# Ground english walnut shell bedding



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 25, 2010)

Was just given ten # of this stuff...any thoughts on using it for a substrata material? Anything to watch out for?

TIA!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 25, 2010)

No no no no no no no, no no no, no no, no.

Did I mention "no?" LOL

Seriously though, NO. Sharp edges, deadly impactions. Avoid avoid avoid.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 25, 2010)

kyryah said:


> No no no no no no no, no no no, no no, no.
> 
> Did I mention "no?" LOL
> 
> Seriously though, NO. Sharp edges, deadly impactions. Avoid avoid avoid.



ESU Desert Blend "Lizard Litter"...no sharp edges, at all, as it's ground to about the size of course sand particles. 

Sold for reptile bedding (not that _that_ definitely makes it safe, it's understood).


----------



## Kristina (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay, then, no sharp edges, but still not something I would personally use because of the danger of impaction.


----------

